# Victoria BC Amp Repair ?



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

hey folks, I live near Victoria BC and was wondering if there is an amp guru near by? Basic bias,trouble shoot and service for fender tube amps is the key,not a hobbiest, a TECH with exp. thanks for any help....Jim


----------

